#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Россиянка Ирина Рудых в беде! Помогите!

## Екатерина 59

МЕНЯ ЗОВУТ ЕКАТЕРИНА НИКОЛАЕВНА ШАМАК.
Г. РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ (863)220-00-05, э-майл: eka2210@yandex.ru
 ГОРЕ В НАШЕЙ СЕМЬЕ: МОЮ ДОЧЬ НИ ЗА ЧТО ПОСАДИЛИ В НЕПАЛЕ В ТЮРЬМУ. Я ОБРАЩАЮСЬ К ВАМ ЗА ПОМОЩЬЮ. У НЕЁ 100% АЛИБИ И НИ ЕДИНОЙ УЛИКИ!
УМОЛЯЮ, ПОМОГИТЕ!
С БОЛЬШОЙ НАДЕЖДОЙ И ВЕРОЙ В СПРАВЕДЛИВОСТЬ, МАМА ИРИНЫ РУДЫХ, ЕКАТЕРИНА Н.
адрес тюрьмы:   Irina Rudykh
Central Female Jail  Bhotebahal, Sundara Kathmandu  Nepal
Статьи из газет.
http://www.trud.ru/issue/article.php?id=200801250120101
http://yourcity.spb.ru/   ТВ-5
http://www.eg.ru/Publication.mhtml?P...&Com=SetField5
Политика http://rostov.kp.ru/daily/24038.5/97678/
Для ссылки на эту статью себе в дневник:
Ростовчанку осудили в Непале на 21 год
www.joyopt4shell.wordpress.com
http://www.kantipuronline.com/kolnews.php?&nid=96768
http://www.newizv.ru/news/2008-02-04/83788/

8-10-977- 985-108-92-55 -мобильный/ РАКЕШ
977-14-26-5-009  РАКЕШ  этот парень говорит по-русски и был неоднократно у неё в тюрьме. Он объяснит всё!
Посольство России в Непале
Embassy of the Russian Federation, Baluwatar, Kathmandu, Nepal
Алексей Буданов
(8-10-977-144-12-155,

----------


## Бхусуку

Опять?

----------


## Ersh

Я так понимаю, что это то же самое, что обсуждалось уже на форуме.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....D0%F3%E4%FB%F5

Чем можно помочь? 

В принципе, передачку (чай, конфеты, теплые носки и т.д.) при случае занести будет неплохо.

----------


## Светлана

Уважаемая Екатерина, я внимательно следила за вашей темой на индостан.ру
Хочу у вас спросить, почему после того, как вы выложили банковские реквизиты, вы не ответили на сообщение VVP от 19 января?

Цитата VVP
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Уважаемая Екатерина Николаевна!

Обращались ли Вы на юридические интернет-форумы, ссылки на которые я выложил в начале этой темы?

Обращались ли Вы к непальскому адвокату Вашей дочери с просьбой предостаивть письменное описание ситуации, как я Вам предлагал в начале данной темы?

Чтобы развеять некоторые сомнения, возникшие у многих форумчан, не могли бы Вы выложить тут фотографию, на которой Вы с дочерью запечатлены вместе и скан Вашего паспорта с отметкой о детях?

С уважением,

Паньков Виталий Валентинович,

адвокат
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

тот топик закрыт, но раз уж вы открыли здесь новую тему, то  все же хотелось бы, чтобы вы как-то прокомментировали процитированное выше сообщение...

----------


## Жозефина

[QUOTE=Светлана]Уважаемая Екатерина, я внимательно следила за вашей темой на индостан.ру
Хочу у вас спросить, почему после того, как вы выложили банковские реквизиты, вы не ответили на сообщение VVP от 19 января?

Какое то странное сообщение...
Почему да что...
Особенно " в принципе передачку конфеты и жвачку можно будет занести. " Вот прикол.
 Я бы была обижена, будь я мать этой несчастной женщины на подобное. 
Если писать по существу, то мне кажется что помощь придет к вам. Я видела вас на передаче " Пусть говорят " , узнала о вашей истории именно оттуда. Я бесконечно сочувтвую вам, ваша дочь как сказал кто-то из зала "святая". А ваш призыв  к реальной помощи обязательно будет услышан. И не только, будьте в этом уверены. А это сообщение нужно будет оставить на этой главной странице по возможности  на максимально длительное время. Буду молиться за вашу дочь, пусть проявится таким образом мощное очищение ее кармы. Ом мани пеме хунг.

----------


## Светлана

> Я бы была обижена, будь я мать этой несчастной женщины на подобное.


я ни в коем случае не ставлю под сомнение, что эта история настоящая! очень сочувствую Екатерине и ее дочери, и надеюсь, что вскоре девушку освободят!
В том сообщении человек просит выложить сканы вполне реальных документов, которые не сложно сделать, и которые докажут, что человек под ником "Екатерина" действительно мать той девушки, и соотвественно, что  банковские реквизиты, которые она выложила,  тоже ее. 
поэтому прежде чем обижаться, надо подумать и о других людях: проблемные (мягко говоря) ситуации, увы, случаются у многих,  а еще бывают и выдуманные истории, что тоже ни для кого не секрет, поэтому прежде чем слать деньги, лично я хочу быть уверена, что они пойдут к нужному человеку.
А если это не тот человек - то он не обидится  :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

Полностью поддерживаю Светлану, поскольку сам ЕЖЕДНЕВНО получаю на свой почтовик всякие сомнительные предложения о помощи (почему-то всегда - деньгами). Поэтому также как и Светлана предпочитаю принцип "доверяй, но проверяй".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Особенно " в принципе передачку конфеты и жвачку можно будет занести. " Вот прикол.


Полагаете, что для ЗК, коей является 



> Her Presence liberates us of our past and present memories and unfulfilled residual desires and impressions from our previous lives, which haunt us in the present and will continue to affect our future also.Guru Devi JetsunDrolma | Arya Tara is the stealer of all our dominating desires, thereby making us desire-free!
> ...
> I am the Divine Shakti, known to Tibetans as Jetsun Drolma, the Saviouress, the Great Goddess of Mercy,
> and to Indians and Nepalis as Tara.
> ...
> I am the Great Mother who descends to the Earth to reclaim those of Her own,
> and to defend their identity in God that is - the Compassionate, the Merciful One.
> 
> I show a Bodhisattva that all ethical perfections or Paramitas, all Virtues and Strengths of character are really formless, baseless,
> ...


в данном отрывке дама прямым текстом дает понять, что в молитвах не нуждается в силу того, что является Тарой  и т.д.


... ваши молитвы более актуальны, чем передача с чаем и теплыми вещами?

----------


## Жозефина

> Полагаете, что для ЗК, коей является 
> 
> в данном отрывке дама прямым текстом дает понять, что в молитвах не нуждается в силу того, что является Тарой  и т.д.
> 
> 
> ... ваши молитвы более актуальны, чем передача с чаем и теплыми вещами?


В чем проблема? Это сообщение не для вас, а для матери Елены Рудых. Молодец, английским языком блеснул.

----------


## Аньезка

> В чем проблема? Это сообщение не для вас, а для матери Елены Рудых. Молодец, английским языком блеснул.


А Вы пока что на общем форуме, а не общаетесь посредством личных сообщений. И если ссылаетесь в своем посте на сообщения других (тем более с такой интонацией), будте готовы к ответной реакции. 
Кстати, плохо, что английского не знаете. Незачод!

----------


## Буль

Господа буддисты!

Глубоко подумайте прежде, чем ездить в такие страны, где с правами человека дела обстоят ещё хуже, чем в вашей родной стране!  :Frown:

----------


## PampKin Head

Я в Непале прожил по совокупности около года. В основном в Парпинге. 

Нормальная страна. 

При аналогичных вышеприведенной истории обстоятельствах вас могут в тюрьму законопатить и в странах "эталонных демократий". Причем без дополнительных расходов на промазы судьи и т.д.

Такая злая карма, ... (с) Серега.

P.S. Но с предыдущим автором согласен. Норвегия, Швеция, Дания и Австралия - наш выбор. ))) Там сидеть будет комфортнее.

----------


## GROM

Как бы там не было,но законы Непала пока что не запрещают человеку объявлять себя Джецюн Тарой,Шивой Иисусом или Яхвой.
Да человек творил невесть что,да он начал отгребать за это,и как буддисты мы знаем что это только верхушка айсберга.Мы знаем что последствия кармы которую наживает себе самозванец неимоверно тяжелы.
Человека посадили не доказав его вины!
 Есть ещё и просто гражданская позиция,которую в состоянии занимать даже "тёмные " неверующие люди.
Однако  "детям благородной  семьи" почему крайне трудно просто проявить человеческие качества.

P/S/ ...ушёл от закона,но так и не дошёл до любви.(Б.Г.)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Однако "детям благородной семьи" почему крайне трудно просто проявить человеческие качества.


Что именно вам мешает? Быть может то же, что и тем, кого вы вините в отсутствии любви? :Smilie: )))

Я не думаю, что настоятель монастыря в Копане недалекий, злобный человек, искренне не желающий спасения этой "Джетсунме". Конечно, нет. Однако, по каким-то причинам он не дает показаний в ее пользу. Почему? Вот это вопрос интересный. У меня лично нет оснований доверять сумасшедшей женщине более, чем очевидно вполне нормальному психически настоятелю монастыря. Хотя может и так быть, что настоятель не хочет портить отношения с местными властями, что может отразиться на положении монастыря (хотя это маловероятно, потому что земля на холме Копан выкуплена в частном порядке, так что какие могут быть проблемы? только с самой "Джетсунмой", чего она там наворотила, вы знаете?).

----------


## Seagull

Мне кажется , если ко всему в жизни относится , как к испытаниям и урокам , то эта просьба о помощи - это своеобразный тест , испытание и урок для каждого из нас , и в зависимости от нашей реакции на эту просьбу , мы либо проходим либо не проходим их . Возможно для кого-то - это тест на сострадание , а для кого-то проверка - позволит ли он собой манипулировать.
Мне почему-то кажется , что поскольку я увидела это сообщение , то должна помолиться за эту женщину .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как бы там не было,но законы Непала пока что не запрещают человеку объявлять себя Джецюн Тарой,Шивой Иисусом или Яхвой.
> Да человек творил невесть что,да он начал отгребать за это,и как буддисты мы знаем что это только верхушка айсберга.Мы знаем что последствия кармы которую наживает себе самозванец неимоверно тяжелы.
> Человека посадили не доказав его вины!
>  Есть ещё и просто гражданская позиция,которую в состоянии занимать даже "тёмные " неверующие люди.
> Однако  "детям благородной  семьи" почему крайне трудно просто проявить человеческие качества.
> 
> P/S/ ...ушёл от закона,но так и не дошёл до любви.(Б.Г.)


Фил, ты о чем? Монастырь Копан в 20 минутах пешком от Боуданатха. Почему там не подтвердили 100% алиби дамы (как утверждалось выше)?
---
Кста, почему тебя не беспокоит так судьба нашего ваджрного брата Пескова? Отсутствие любви?

P.S. О ретрите в монастыре Копан... Скоре всего мадам сняла себе комнату в монастырском гестхаузе на определенный срок (если бы она засела в реальный ретритный центр, то проблем бы не было). В гестхаузе никто не контролирует перемещение живущих, и именно поэтому (имхо) нет никаких подтверждений "100% алиби". И если учесть, что Копан в том же Катманду, то получаем ответ на вопрос "почему в Копане не подтверждают..." Да, сняла комнату. Да, с такого то по такое то... И что с того? Просто считается на пальцах, за какое время из монастыря Копан можно добраться транспортом до квартиры - и нет больше "100% алиби".




> 8-10-977- 985-108-92-55 -мобильный/ РАКЕШ
> 977-14-26-5-009 РАКЕШ этот парень говорит по-русски и был неоднократно у неё в тюрьме. Он объяснит всё!


Интересно, что это все объяснит Ракеш?

----------


## GROM

2 Дима,Нандзед Дорже.

Этот форум не читает сама потерпевшая.
Зато скорее всего читает её мама.
Поскольку я некотрым образом наслышан о том как решаются дела в правоохранительных органах Непала,я не склонен верить что они смогли доказать вину,иначе уже давно бы всё утихло.
Кто настоятельно в монастыре Копан-я не знаю,однако я не склонен обожествлять его заочно.И мессадж мой был адресован в первую очередь Пампу и Аньке,а не настоятелю монастыря.
Я не обвиняю людей в отсутствии любви как помощи пострадавшей,но считаю вполне возможным не глумиться над ситуацией,и не цеплять тех кто вдруг имел неосторожность пообещать молиться.

П.С. В судьбе Валеры всё ясно.
А не беспокоит  она меня,потому что я чёрствый и несострадательный человек.(списко отрицательных качеств можно продолжать долго)

----------


## PampKin Head

> П.С. В судьбе Валеры всё ясно.
> А не беспокоит  она меня,потому что я чёрствый и несострадательный человек.(списко отрицательных качеств можно продолжать долго)


И что ясно? Зная состояние российских следственных органов и судов, я бы так не был уверен... Я тоже, некоторым образом, "наслышан о..."

----------


## GROM

> И что ясно? Зная состояние российских следственных органов и судов, я бы так не был уверен... Я тоже, некоторым образом, "наслышан о..."


Валера не просил обсуждать тут его судьбу.
Поэтому я не буду больше говорить об этом,и тебе настоятельно советую!

----------


## Бхусуку

http://www.trud.ru/issue/article.php?id=200801250120101
"ЛУЧШЕ ПЕТЛЯ, ЧЕМ ТАКАЯ ЖИЗНЬ"

ЕПАЛЬСКИЙ СУД ПРИГОВОРИЛ РОССИЯНКУ ИРИНУ РУДЫХ К 21 ГОДУ ТЮРЬМЫ
Российские граждане Ирина Рудых и Антон Палаткин осуждены в Непале по обвинению в убийстве. Каждого местный суд приговорил к 21 году лишения свободы. Объективность расследования, проведенного местными властями, внушает серьезные сомнения. По данным МИД РФ, прямых улик против наших соотечественников нет, на судей оказывалось сильное давление со стороны родственников погибшей. "Труд" начинает собственное расследование случившегося.



Под Новый год давно уже живущая в Непале 40-летняя Ирина Рудых внезапно позвонила своей матери Екатерине Николаевне в Ростов-на-Дону. Она рыдала: "Меня упекли за решетку до конца жизни!"

Обстоятельства вынесения приговора, о которых рассказала Ирина родственникам, вызвали оторопь. В день последнего заседания Ирину доставили в суд к назначенному часу. Поднимаясь по лестнице, она увидела выходящими на улицу родственников погибшей. Следом шел и судья. "Рассмотрение дела завершено", - объяснили ей. Как выяснилось, при вынесении приговора не присутствовал даже ее адвокат-непалец.

...Ирочка росла тихим впечатлительным ребенком. В ней рано проснулась тяга к странам Востока с их необычной культурой. Окончила музыкальное училище и стала путешествовать в качестве паломницы. Деньгами помогала Екатерина Николаевна, метавшаяся между тремя работами. Ира подолгу жила в Индии, обучалась йоге. Бывала в знаменитом монастыре Шаолинь, встречалась с далай-ламой. Но только в Непале обрела душевную гармонию, которую утратила в результате несложившейся семейной жизни. Брак распался, осталась маленькая дочь Яна, воспитание которой она доверила матери.

В столице Непала Катманду Ирина открыла школу для соотечественников. Там приезжих из России обучали йоге, основам буддизма, ритуальным танцам. Сама жила в небольшой квартирке, в доме, которым владел ее земляк Антон Палаткин. Управляться по хозяйству последние полтора года ей помогала 21-летняя непальская девушка Руку. Когда 15 июля 2006 года Ирина отправилась в монастырь Копан "заниматься духовными практиками", квартиру доверила служанке. По существующим правилам в течение двух недель, до 31 июля, Рудых не имела права покидать духовный центр.

23 июля ей сообщили, что Руку исчезла. 1 августа Ирина вернулась домой и ахнула. Дверь квартиры взломана. Вокруг следы борьбы и пятна крови. Исчезли компьютер, ее личные вещи, 2,5 тысячи долларов и четыре чемодана вещей, принадлежащие российским туристам, приехавшим на обучение. 5 августа в 30 километрах от столицы был найден чемодан предположительно российского производства. В нем - расчлененное тело Руку. Хотя у Ирины было очевидное алиби (в материалах суда имеется официальное подтверждение, что в те дни она не покидала стен монастыря), ее и Палаткина взяли под стражу.

Дальнейшие действия органов следствия не поддаются логике. Какой смысл Ирине убивать помощницу, которая безупречно работала у нее? Зачем грабить саму себя? Для чего грабить собственных гостей, которые платили за обучение и собирались еще приехать в Непал, а заодно порекомендовать Ирину своим знакомым? Как хрупкая женщина могла убить и расчленить жертву? К тому же на ножах, фигурировавших в суде, нет отпечатков ее пальцев. Одним словом, ни одной прямой улики.

И еще один важный нюанс. У Рудых была просрочена виза. В этой ситуации любым способом привлекать внимание полиции - значит немедленно отправляться за решетку.

И, может быть, самое загадочное: домработница Палаткина также пропала. Исчезли и ее родственники, которые до сих пор не найдены - ни живыми, ни мертвыми.

Следствие шло полтора года. Все это время семьи узников-россиян пытались обратить внимание нашего консульства на то, что судебные органы Непала игнорируют очевидные факты. Но официальный ответ из МИД России обескуражил: "На судей оказывается сильное давление со стороны родственников погибшей. Несмотря на отсутствие прямых улик, они намерены добиться от местных властей если не обвинительного приговора, то по крайней мере денежной компенсации. К тому же дело усугубляется общей политической нестабильностью в стране". Понимать это следовало, очевидно, так: "Сделать ничего не можем, справедливости добивайтесь сами".

Поехать в Непал, чтобы провести собственное расследование, семьи Рудых и Палаткина не в состоянии. На адвоката и переводчика истрачены последние деньги. Екатерина Николаевна беспокоится, успеет ли адвокат из Непала в отведенные законом сроки подать апелляцию, так как постоянно ссылается на большую занятость.

Между тем здоровье Ирины ухудшается день ото дня. В ее тюремной камере площадью 15 квадратных метров содержатся еще 15 крикливых, постоянно ругающихся между собой женщин. Помещение сырое, под ногами крысы, на стенах - тараканы. На днях она прислала матери письмо. В нем такие строки: "Если терпение закончится, сплела прочную веревку, которую прячу под подушкой. Лучше петля, чем такая жизнь".


ЧТО ТАКОЕ НЕПАЛЬСКАЯ ТЮРЬМА?

- В Непале всего 74 тюрьмы, пояснил "Труду" известный на Востоке юрист и ученый Локендра Шарма. - Условия содержания в них тяжелейшие. Камеры холодные, повсюду шныряют крысы, тараканы, блохи, отсюда и многочисленные заболевания, от них, кстати, никто вас там лечить не будет. Про питание вообще говорить нечего. Полиция долго не разбирается с подозреваемыми. Зачастую арестовывают всех знакомых подследственного, даже чистильщика обуви на соседней улице. Здесь расчет простой: кто-то да расколется. При этом всех задержанных сажают - для профилактики - не в обычную камеру, а в так называемый пенал. Полежит так свидетель пару недель и обязательно признается в совершенном преступлении. По моим данным, в наших тюрьмах находятся еще пять граждан России, попавшие туда в основном из-за наркотиков и драк. Кстати, то, что россиянка 2 года ждала, пока ее дело рассмотрит суд, - обычная практика в Непале, ничего удивительного в этом нет. Благо в нашей стране нет ни смертной казни, ни пожизненного заключения, а максимальный тюремный срок - 25 лет. Сколько есть времени у Ирины и ее адвоката, чтобы подать прошение о пересмотре в апелляционный суд? Ровно шесть месяцев - не больше и не меньше. Очень надеюсь, что это дело закончится намного скорее.


МОНАХИ ВСТУПИЛИСЬ ЗА РОССИЯНКУ

- У следствия имеются доказательства невиновности Ирины, только почему-то судья не хочет принимать их во внимание. В частности, в монастырь, в котором проживала обвиняемая, был направлен запрос адвокатов относительно местонахождения женщины в момент убийства. Монахи подтвердили факт пребывания россиянки на территории монастыря, но бумага до сих пор не рассмотрена в суде. Известно, что на следующей неделе Ирина собирается обратиться в апелляционный суд Непала с прошением о пересмотре дела, - рассказал "Труду" источник, близкий к следствию.


КТО И ЗАЧЕМ ЕДЕТ К БУДДИСТАМ

- Монастыри в Непале расположены в основном в горных районах, - рассказывает Кришна Шреспха, непалец, проживающий в Москве уже много лет. - Они бывают буддистские и древнейшей религии, которая по-непальски звучит как "бонпо", но их больше в Тибете. Существуют, конечно, женские, мужские монастыри, но по большей части нет такого разделения на пол, они в основном общие. Правда, есть отдельно женская секция, отдельно мужская. В некоторых монастырях Непала, например в Копане на окраине столицы Катманду севернее Боудданатха - одной из главных буддистских святынь, туристы могут сами ощутить атмосферу той жизни. За определенную сумму у иностранцев есть возможность пожить две-три недели вместе с монахами, пообщаться с ними, пройти курсы медитаций в монастыре, получить доступ к обширной библиотеке. Пять основных правил для пребывающих в монастыре: запрещены убийства, воровство, ложь, сексуальные контакты и употребление наркотиков, алкоголя и табака.

Известно, что многие знаменитости частенько отправляются отдохнуть от дел насущных именно в непальские монастыри, среди них такие известные имена, как Жан-Поль Бельмондо, Стивен Сигал, Клаудиа Шиффер, Рикки Мартин, Ричард Гир и многие другие. Наши Андрей Макаревич и Борис Гребенщиков отправлялись в Непал, чтобы снять фильм об этой стране. "Я просто изучил то, что мне было интересно изучить, и отношусь к этой культуре с большим уважением", - заявил по приезде лидер группы "Аквариум".


МИД РОССИИ ОТВЕТИЛ НА ЗАПРОС РОДИТЕЛЕЙ ИРИНЫ

МИД РФ. Исх. N 31175 кд

От 27 августа 2007 г.

Уважаемая Екатерина Николаевна!

Ваше письмо в отношении Вашей дочери Рудых И.С. рассмотрено в Консульском департаменте. По информации, полученной из Посольства России в Катманду, можем сообщить следующее.

6 августа 2006 г. правоохранительные органы Непала проинформировали Посольство России в Катманду об аресте гражданина России Палаткина Антона Александровича, подозреваемого в убийстве непальской гражданки, а 8 августа 2006 г. "была задержана гражданка России Рудых Ирина Станиславовна, долгое время находившаяся в Непале с просроченной визой и также подозреваемая в причастности к делу об убийстве" (в ходе следствия выяснилось, что погибшая работала в качестве прислуги у И.С. Рудых). На момент исчезновения непальской девушки И.С. Рудых проживала в одном доме с А.А. Палаткиным, а незадолго до обнаружения полицией тела погибшей сменила место жительства, переехав в одну из небольших гостиниц г. Катманду, где и была арестована.

С августа 2006 г. по делу И.С. Рудых и А.А. Палаткина состоялось уже несколько судебных заседаний, которые, однако, не дали никаких конкретных результатов. По словам адвокатов задержанных, на судей оказывается сильное давление со стороны родственников погибшей, которые, несмотря на отсутствие прямых улик, намерены добиться от местных властей если не обвинительного приговора, то, по крайней мере, денежной компенсации. К тому же дело усугубляется общей политической нестабильностью в стране, нередко судебным органам приходится работать под сильным нажимом со стороны самых разных общественных и политических групп и организаций.

Не способствует быстрому завершению процесса и то, что в непальском законодательстве нет закона, определяющего максимальный срок содержания под стражей без предъявления обвинения. По этой причине имеются случаи, когда люди проводят в заключении длительное время без вынесения какого-либо приговора.

В целом, по информации Посольства, состояние обоих задержанных росграждан оценивается как удовлетворительное, противоправных действий по отношению к ним за период содержания под стражей не совершалось. Адвокаты Ирины Станиславовны и А.А. Палаткина выражают надежду, что их дело за неимением улик в результате может быть закрыто, однако нельзя исключать, что судебный процесс затянется.

30 января и 28 июня с.г. Посольством в МИД Непала были направлены ноты с выражением озабоченности по поводу судьбы находящихся под стражей И.С. Рудых и А.А. Палаткина и затягивания судебного разбирательства. Официального ответа от властей пока не получено.

Российское Посольство продолжает держать этот вопрос на контроле.

При получении новой информации о судьбе Вашей дочери сообщим Вам незамедлительно.

С уважением, Начальник отдела стран Азии МИД РФ С. Алифанов

Версия российского консула Алексея Буданова

Корреспонденты "Труда" попытались выяснить судьбу Ирины Рудых и Антона Палаткина в российском посольстве в Катманду. В течение двух дней нам давали один и тот же ответ: "Консул отъехал, перезвоните через три часа". Мы уже стали думать, что судьба россиян мало беспокоит посольство и лично консула Алексея Буданова, который занимается этим делом. Однако на третий день он все-таки согласился пролить свет на эту темную историю.

- Действительно, - сказал Буданов в телефонном интервью, - еще 23 декабря местный суд вынес обвинительный приговор, согласно которому Рудых и Палаткин приговорены к длительным срокам заключения. Однако вы должны понимать, что ситуация в Непале на сегодняшний день крайне нестабильная, просто не передать словами, что происходит на улицах. Постоянные революции, мятежи, на улицах беспредел... Непальцы на днях забросали камнями машину китайского посла. В связи с этим проблематично достать нужные бумаги, поговорить с нужными людьми. На этой неделе я должен был встретиться с адвокатом Ирины (Шэр Бахадур. - Прим. авт.), но по тем же причинам встреча не состоялась. Пока он собирает все нужные бумажки для прошения об апелляции, так как на прошедшем заседании были рассмотрены не все имеющиеся доказательства невиновности осужденной. Я нахожусь с Ириной в постоянном контакте. Она жаловалась мне на боли в спине. В тюрьме есть врач, который, кстати, окончил петербургский медицинский институт. Я попросил его осмотреть женщину в срочном порядке и принять необходимые меры. Относительно условий содержания ничего вам рассказать не могу, это же женская тюрьма... Я там не был. Но вы должны понимать, что Непал - южноазиатская страна, стандарты этого государства значительно отличаются от российских. Насколько мне известно, у нашей соотечественницы в камере есть даже телевизор, необходимые для быта вещи. Я сам лично на заседании суда не присутствовал. Во-первых, из-за постоянных переносов слушания, и во-вторых, нас ни разу не оповестили о намеченном заседании. Есть ли возможность депортации Ирины Рудых и Антона Палаткина из страны? Вряд ли, ведь нет такого договора о реадмиссии между Непалом и Россией.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Все описанное - хуже некуда. Поэтому нет никакого смысла обсуждать, что могло к этому привести, потому что это никому сейчас не поможет.

2Дром: я не "обожествляю", как вы выразились, настоятеля монастыря. Но его адекватность уже в силу одного только нахождения в должности настоятеля не вызывает сомнений, даже если он не является продвинутым практиком, а лишь хорошим завхозом. Меж тем, неадекватность девушки очевидна. Или вы тоже считаете, что она просто святая с необычной подачей? Ведь дело-то не просто в том, что девушка причислила себя к пантеону буддийских божеств. За этим стоит серьезное мотивационное (как минимум) расстройство, которое (рискну предположить) приведет ее опять к различным проблемам, даже если ее сейчас вытащат из тюрьмы. Не стоит закрывать на это глаза и обвинять здесь на форуме всех в бессердечии. Это надо лечить. И в данном случае карма созрела так, что лекарством является непальская тюрьма, хотите вы это принять или нет. Лекарство можно заменить, но отменить болезнь не получится.

----------


## Aleksey L.

с некоторыми общаться бесполезно. к некоторым обращаться за помощью бесполезно. 

жалко женщину, остается уповать на дальнейшее прояснение ситуации и откуп от родственников со стороны официальных представителей российского посольства там, в Непале.

----------


## Екатерина 59

Да, ребята, ну вы даёте. Бля-бля про то, да про сё... про карму... А какую ж Вы себе карму лепите? При чём здесь - молиться или нет? Да не поднимается рука молится, так и не надо. Сначала разожми руку, выброси камень, который несёшь, вот когда рука станет легче, (а тем самым и душа твоя), лишь тогда тебя и мысль и действия добрые посетят! А пока - если ты сам чернее тучи, так твоя молитва даже тебе не поможет! Вот ты, такой жестокий и не молись, не вздумай! Не очерняй путь моей дочери своим присутствием в её жизни, на её пути! Ибо тебе до неё - заблудшему, как до неба пешком! Постарайся сначала очистить твою душу! Мой совет. Мама Ирины.

----------


## Екатерина 59

Всё чётко! В подтверждении из Монастыря написано: Ирина Рудых с 15 июля 2006 г. по 2 августа 2006 г., и днём и ночью НАХОДИЛАСЬ В МОНАСТЫРЕ!!! Что является 100% алиби её непричастности к убийству. Вот.

----------


## Екатерина 59

> Уважаемая Екатерина, я внимательно следила за вашей темой на индостан.ру
> Хочу у вас спросить, почему после того, как вы выложили банковские реквизиты, вы не ответили на сообщение VVP от 19 января?
> 
> Цитата VVP
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Уважаемая Екатерина Николаевна!
> 
> Обращались ли Вы на юридические интернет-форумы, ссылки на которые я выложил в начале этой темы?
> 
> ...


*Конечно, я обращалась всюду, куда Вы все мне советовали и ещё больше!*В новом паспорте такой отметки не ставят, т.к. моей "маленькой дочери" УЖЕ 40 лет, а если в старых паспортах и ставили отметки, то о несовершеннолетних детей. Но я Вам выложу Свидетельство о рождении Ирины, где написано, что мать: Шамак Екатерина Николаевна.
А фотогафии уже ведь были во всех газетах и по ТВ, что уж без сомнения подтверждено, что я - это я, и что Ирины - точно, моя дочь! Не так ли? Если ещё кто-то в этом сомневается, пишите мне. Да, Вот есть и видео ТВ-5 г. Санкт-Петербурга. А это статьи из газет.

http://www.trud.ru/issue/article.php?id=200801250120101
http://yourcity.spb.ru/   ТВ-5

http://www.eg.ru/Publication.mhtml?P...&Com=SetField5 


Политика http://rostov.kp.ru/daily/24038.5/97678/
Для ссылки на эту статью себе в дневник:
Ростовчанку осудили в Непале на 21 год
www.joyopt4shell.wordpress.com
http://www.kantipuronline.com/kolnews.php?&nid=96768

http://www.newizv.ru/news/2008-02-04/83788/
Сейчас уже подана апелляция на непальском (об этом меня известил МИД). Теперь дело времени и денег!
Я открыла специальный счёт в рублях и в валюте:
РУБЛЁВЫЙ  СЧЁТ:
Банк получателя:  «ДОНСКОЙ НАРОДНЫЙ БАНК» г.Гуково
БИК   046036763
Кор.счёт  №30101810900000000763  в РКЦ  г.Кр. Сулин
Получатель:  ООО «Донской народный банк»
Расчётный счёт  42301810700220002701
ИНН  6109001170
л/с  №  42301810500220000770    Шамак Екатерина Николаевна
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЁТ:   доллары

Acc. 30109840400000000123  with  ALFA  BANK,
Moscow, Russia  SWIFT  CODE:  ALFARUMM
Corr.Acc. 400927098  with  JP  MORGAN  CHASE
BANK,  NEW  YORK,  USA  SWIFT: CHASUS33

“DONSKOY  NARODNY  BANK” Llc.
42301840500221100050
SHAMAK  EKATERINA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Поверьте, я честная женщина, и гордая. Но ситуация сложилась так, что я обращаюсь ко всем Вам за помощью во спасение человека, моей дочери. Поймите, тюрьма, в которой она находится, ужасна! Камера малюсенькая, сырая и с крысами, женщины полны ненависти, дерутся! Никто из них не говорит даже на английском! Общаться приходится лишь жестами, а этим много не скажешь. Это - как с глухонемыми, а так уже с августа 2006 года! Вы лишь представьте!


А в Индостан.ру -топик был закрыт.

----------


## Екатерина 59

Если хотите, я могу также выложить и решение суда и ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ из МОНАСТЫРЯ! Все эти документы уже у меня есть и скоро мне МИД вышлет апелляцию на 10 листах, переведённую на русский язык. Пишите мне на эмайл: katrina_shamak@mail.ru eka2210@yandex.ru eka2200005@gmail.com или моей внучке Яне, дочке Ирины, на  yana@holdinside.com 
Ответим на любые Ваши вопросы. Милости прошу. Екатерина Николаевна Шамак - мама Ирины Рудых.

----------


## Екатерина 59

там не подтвердили 100% алиби дамы (как утверждалось выше)?
*ЕСТЬ ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ МОНАСТЫРЯ!!!  *  




Интересно, что это все объяснит Ракеш?[/QUOTE]
РАКЕШ ОБЪЯСНИТ МАРШРУТ ДО ТЮРЬМЫ, ВСЕМ ЖЕЛАЮЩИМ ПОСЕТИТЬ ИРИНУ.

----------


## Екатерина 59

Я, Шамак Екатерина Николаевна, город Ростов-на-Дону,тел.(863)2200005, очень обеспокоена судьбой моей дочери Ирины Рудых, оказавшейся в непальской тюрьме и несправедливо приговоренной к двадцати годам тюремного заключения. Я уверена, Вы лучше меня знаете, насколько несправедливо это обвинение! Прочитала решение суда! УЖАС! Выводы делаются на одних ПРЕДПОЛОЖЕНИЯХ свидетелей! Родители думают, что убила Ирина, потому что это была ее квартира ответчика, что девушка входила в дом, а вот чтоб она выходила из него, так никто не видел, "значит" её убила Ирина и Антон, и Ниша (служанка Антона.) И Дордже так говорит: что Ирина ему ещё деньги должна и что Ирина убила, а его сыновья уехали учиться в Америку!!!  Или сестра, которая позвонила Руку, та с ней не встретилась, поэтому убила Ирина?!!!! Соседи говорят, что убила Ирина! Но кроме свидетельских показаний, должны же быть другие свидетельства! Мед экспертиза, следственный эксперимент, да и про АЛИБИ я молчу!!!!!!!!!! Просто состряпали дело, без суда и следствия! Почему не вызвали ни одного свидетеля со стороны Ирины? Ведь так не бывает! 
Вот г-н Алифанов и говорит, что в России тоже бывают перекосы, но не до такой же степени!
Как можно, лишь потому, что кто-то что-то сказал осудить на пожизненное заключение?!
Прошу Вас как человека, занимающего высокую должность , приложить все возможные усилия для скорейшего освобождения Ирины Рудых. Надеюсь, что это дело находится под Вашим чутким (внимательным, постоянным) контролем. Наша огромная Россия не может допустить такое бесчинство юриспруденции Непала над россиянами. Мы - сильная и умная нация. Женщина-мать, духовная женщина, русская женщина попала в лапы жестокости, коррупции, несправедливости и беспредела! Нельзя допустить, чтобы кто-то позволил себе очернить имя моей дочери! 
С уважением, Екатерина Николаевна.



http://vkontakte.ru/club1558636 УЗНИЦА НЕПАЛА: поможем справиться с беззаконием непальского суда нашей соотечественнице!

----------


## Буль

> Прошу Вас как человека, занимающего высокую должность , приложить все возможные усилия для скорейшего освобождения Ирины Рудых.


Простите, а к кому Вы обращаетесь на этом форуме?

----------


## Екатерина 59

Прошу Вас как человека, занимающего высокую должность , приложить все возможные усилия для скорейшего освобождения Ирины Рудых. С уважением, Екатерина Николаевна.

В личной переписке меня просили выкладывать на форум мои письма, которые я пишу и официальным лицам. Это я писала в УПРАВЛЕНИЕ по правам Человека... 
http://vkontakte.ru/club1558636 УЗНИЦА НЕПАЛА: поможем справиться с беззаконием непальского суда нашей соотечественнице![/QUOTE]

----------


## Екатерина 59

Завтра, 26-го марта, Яночка, дочь Ирины, вылетает в Непал. Там будет 27-го, в 11 утра. В начале апреля будет апелляционный суд. Мы взяли нового адвоката. (Ох, как же нужны сейчас денежки!!!) Его услуги стоят по-европейски!

----------


## Буль

Пусть справедливость восторжествует!!!

----------


## Екатерина 59

№ 060 за 04.04.2008 
СУДЬБЫ

НЕПАЛЬСКАЯ ПЕТЛЯ ИРИНЫ РУДЫХ 
В КАТМАНДУ НАЧАЛСЯ СУД ПО ДЕЛУ НАШЕЙ СООТЕЧЕСТВЕННИЦЫ, ОСУЖДЕННОЙ НА 21 ГОД

Вчера в Катманду (столица Непала) суд приступил к рассмотрениюкассационного заявления россиянки Ирины Рудых, осужденной на 21 год по обвинению в убийстве (о судьбе русской паломницы "Труд" подробно писал в номере от 25 января 2008 года).

40-летнюю ростовчанку признали виновной в ее отсутствие и без учета документов, подтверждающих ее стопроцентное алиби. Сейчас появилась надежда, что ошибки предыдущего судебного следствия будут устранены и Ирина сможет наконец вернуться домой к маме и дочери.

Напомним коротко саму историю. Пять лет назад увлеченная буддизмом и йогой жительница Ростова-на-Дону Ирина Рудых отправилась в Непал. В Катманду паломница сначала жила в буддийском монастыре Копан, потом сняла небольшую квартиру в доме россиянина Антона Палаткина. По хозяйству Ирине помогала непальская девушка Руку. В конце июля 2006 года служанка пропала, а вскоре полицейские обнаружили тело девушки в чемодане, который незадолго до этого был украден из комнаты русской паломницы. Ирину и Антона арестовали по обвинению в убийстве.

В конце декабря прошлого года состоялся суд. Несмотря на то что у Рудых было стопроцентное алиби (монастырь Копан прислал на процесс официальный документ, подтверждающий, что в период происшествия Ирина находилась там), суд признал обоих россиян виновными и приговорил к 21 году тюрьмы с конфискацией имущества.

МИД РФ, куда обратилась за помощью мать Ирины Екатерина Шамак, от участия в судьбе ее дочери тогда практически устранился. В письме Екатерине Николаевне высокие московские чиновники выразили озабоченность, но посетовали на то, что не могут повлиять на правосудие Непала. Единственное, что пообещали в ведомстве - следить за развитием процесса и информировать ее при получении новых сведений об Ирине.

В результате вся тяжесть борьбы за непальское правосудие легла на хрупкие плечи двух женщин - 59-летней матери и 20-летней дочери Ирины, Яны. Обе бьются за близкого человека уже более полутора лет. Все сбережения Екатерина Шамак, в прошлом известная в Ростове-на-Дону певица, израсходовала на адвокатов в Непале и международные звонки. Но мать и дочь осужденной не отчаиваются.

- После публикации в "Труде", которую я разместила на сайте Ирины, у нас появилась масса друзей, - рассказывает Екатерина Николаевна. - Пишут, звонят, предлагают помощь из России, Испании, Франции, Нидерландов, других стран. Помогают, кто чем может. Например, Эдуард Фрайзен, живущий в Женеве, помог перевести на английский язык письмо Ирины, в котором она обращается к мировой общественности. Это письмо мы направили в различные международные инстанции.

По словам матери, живущая в Непале русская женщина-врач по имени Ирина, прочитав публикацию в "Труде", несколько раз навестила ее дочь в тюрьме. "Приносила продукты, дала медицинские советы, поскольку здоровье дочери сильно пошатнулось". А двое российских путешественников, Никита и Альбина Батыщевы, специально приехали в Непал из Индии, где они сейчас живут. "Привезли Ирине одежду и обувь - она зимой не могла выходить на прогулки, так как попала в тюрьму в чем была - в легких шлепанцах", - делится Екатерина Николаевна.

Сама она выглядит неважно. Мало спит, почти не ест и не отходит от компьютера - вдруг появится весточка от Ирины? Денег у пенсионерки, живущей в скромной однокомнатной квартире, на поездку в Непал нет. Но благодаря тому что история получила огласку, чудо, как считает мать, все же произошло. В Москве нашелся спонсор, который предложил оплатить поездку в Непал Яне. Он же выделил деньги на услуги адвоката. Сумма не очень большая, но для первоначальных расходов достаточная.

- Я не знаю, как благодарить этого человека, - со слезами в голосе говорит Екатерина Николаевна. - Хотела поставить в церкви свечку за его здоровье. Спросила, как зовут, он назвал только имя - Вадим.

Несколько дней назад Яна вылетела в Непал, чтобы участвовать в предварительных слушаниях по кассации. Там ей удалось заключить договор с другим адвокатом. Предыдущий, как считает семья, ничего не сделал, чтобы защитить Ирину. В Непале Яна не одна. В походах по судебным инстанциям ее постоянно сопровождает 36-летний испанец Иньяки Дукабле. Он тоже узнал об осужденной россиянке из интернета и теперь хочет помочь спастись от большой несправедливости.

из писем ирины рудых

"Я ТРЕБУЮ СПРАВЕДЛИВОСТИ, А НЕ ЖАЛОСТИ"
Несмотря на тяжелые условия содержания в непальской тюрьме, Ирина Рудых иногда имеет возможность послать весточку родным на родину. В ее письмах маме и дочери - любовь, отчаяние, надежда.

l "Дорогие мамочка, Яночка! На первом суде, что состоялся через месяц после моего задержания, была переводчица, которой я платила. Больше на судах я не присутствовала (всего было10 заседаний. - "Труд"). Дать взятку? Я уверена, что ее дали судье, чтобы обвинить меня и закрыть это дело".

"Знаний в международной юриспруденции у меня нет. Могу лишь предполагать интуитивно и выскажу свои мысли вслух. Возможно, они дадут направление вашему отчаянному вопросу: "Ну что же делать?!" Вмешательство российского правительства, на мой взгляд, крайне необходимо. Но как пробиться к сердцу какого-либо из высокопоставленных лиц?"

"На практике, даже если совершенно очевидно, что человека осудили ни за что, - апелляционный суд никогда не решится признать этого и очистить осужденного от всех обвинений. Просто сбавят срок. Но это еще должен подтвердить Верховный суд. Вся процедура занимает два года и более. Но, по сути, обвинение не снимается. И это для меня страшно. Мне не нужны подачки. Я требую cправедливости, а не жалости".

"Обвинение меня в убийстве не имеет ни малейших оснований. По закону меня должны были отпустить за неимением улик - и прямых, и даже косвенных".

КОММЕНТАРИЙ КОНСУЛА
Алексей Буданов, консул российского посольства в Катманду:

"ИРИНА НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ НЕ ЖАЛОВАЛАСЬ"
"Вчера состоялось первое заседание суда по рассмотрению кассационного заявления россиянки Ирины Рудых. Принято решение о пересмотре этого дела, теперь запрос направят в прокуратуру. Точная дата следующего заседания суда пока не назначена, однако могу вам сказать точно: произойдет это после парламентских выборов, которые назначены на 10 апреля. Правительство приняло решение в связи с выборами устроить четыре выходных, поэтому все государственные учреждения работать не будут. Представители нашего посольства регулярно встречаются с Ириной. Насколько я знаю, здоровье женщину уже не беспокоит, по крайней мере она мне ни на что не жаловалась".

КОММЕНТАРИЙ АДВОКАТА
Локендра Шарма, непальский адвокат:

"РУДЫХ ЕЩЕ ПОВЕЗЛО"
"Исходя из моей практики, подобные дела рассматриваются очень долго. Вся беготня с бумажками и бюрократические процедуры занимают минимум год. И то если повезет. К тому же дело Ирины Рудых довольно серьезное. В Непале высшую меру наказания (25 лет тюрьмы) можно получить либо за убийство, либо за хранение или употребление наркотиков. Вашей соотечественнице крупно повезло: ее заявление о пересмотре апелляционный суд рассмотрел довольно быстро, судья дал положительный ответ. Такая практика в Непале не распространена, им лишь бы посадить, а кого и за что - неважно. Думаю, если дело приняло такой оборот, все должно разрешиться в пользу Ирины. Кроме Ирины, по моим данным, в непальских тюрьмах сидят еще пять россиян - в основном по обвинениям в наркоторговле".

Карамышева Людмила соб. корр. "Труда" 
Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## Спокойный

В деле фигурирует некий Антон...
Расчленить тело, запихнуть в чемодан и куда-то отволочь скорее под силу мужчине... Просто некому жулику с улицы, даже если он случайно убил Руку так заморачиваться ни к чему. Просто мысли вслух.

----------


## Этэйла

Екатерина 59,
я тут случайно наткнулась, на  http://vkontakte.ru/profile.php?id=1690178, что-то не пойму, что так  праздно проводить дни дочь Ирины, когда Вы просите о помощи, люди помогают и пытаются помочь ей, а в семье все как-то "так"...тоже мысли вслух((...не понимаю, я просто не понимаю(((
мое виденье, не навязываю другим...

----------


## Екатерина 59

Ваша Цитата: Екатерина 59, я тут случайно наткнулась, на http://vkontakte.ru/profile.php?id=1690178, что-то не пойму, что так праздно проводить дни, когда Вы и многие другие, хотят помочь ее маме....тоже мысли вслух...

Добрый день. Я - мама Ирины, Екатерина Николаевна. Пишите мне на э-майл: katrina_shamak@mail.ru eka2210@yandex.ru 
Ибо я не очень поняла Ваш вопрос. Жду письмо.

----------


## Екатерина 59

Здравствуйте! Вы спрашиваете: как обстоят дела на сегодняшний день? Яночка (дочь Ирины), с февраля находится в Непале, посещает маму каждый день! Встречается с адвокатами, с консульством и т.д. До конца месяца врядли что-то произойдёт, если не случится "чудо"... Деньги уходят... Денег хотят много!... Теперь всё зависит от апелляционного суда! Новый адвокат собрал дополнительные показания самих монахов, а не только официальный ответ Монастыря, хотя и этого было достаточно, чтобы снять всякие обвинения с Ирины! Теперь ещё больше доказательств полной непричастности Ирины к убийству! Ведь Ирина находилась в Монастыре все 24 часа в день убийства, и не только в тот день, но и до него и после, т.е. если убийство произошло 23-го июля, то Ирочка с 15-го июля по 2 августа находилась в Монастыре (не покидая его ни на минуту!). Все, кто посвящён в это дело, возмущены решением суда, так жестоко сфабрикованного! Вот и сейчас ждём следующего суда... Поступят ли по справедливости или... Даже страшно подумать, что: неужели и этот суд столь же коррумпированный?! Дай Бог, чтоб справедливость восторжествовала, и судьи были честны и справедливы и поступили по совести!
Понимаю, что "оправдать" - значит признать, что предыдущий суд (судьи-люди) сделал свою работу некачественно, плохо... Значит этим судьям надо признать, что те - профнепригодные, а стало быть тех - могут уволить... Вот этого я и боюсь! Если между ними всеми есть дружеские или, хуже того, родственные отношения, то они будут покрывать ошибки предыдущих судей, и "эти" могут лишь скостить срок, а это для Ирочки - самое страшное! Она считает, что её имя очернили и обязаны очистить и отменить приговор и выпустить на свободу из зала суда! Вот так было бы справедливо! Это то, чего ждём и на что надеемся мы все, кто знает истину! 
И адвокаты, и посольство, и МИД, и журналисты, и Госдума - ВСЕ возмущены, но судьба Ирины в руках судьи! Как он решит, так и будет! 
Что касается моего состояния, так это как "вдохнула и затаив дыхание, жду!"
И так - 19 месяцев!!! Если бы Вы только знали, как же это тяжело...

----------


## Orient

> Екатерина 59,
> я тут случайно наткнулась, на  http://vkontakte.ru/profile.php?id=1690178, что-то не пойму, что так  праздно проводить дни дочь Ирины, когда Вы просите о помощи, люди помогают и пытаются помочь ей, а в семье все как-то "так"...тоже мысли вслух((...не понимаю, я просто не понимаю(((
> мое виденье, не навязываю другим...


Яблочко то от яблони недалеко падает.
Вот тоже интересная ссылка - http://gurudevi.org
Ирина во всей красе.  :Frown:

----------


## Екатерина 59

Уважаемые Этэйла и Ориент! Я понимаю, что это не Ваши имена собственные, что немного затрудняет общаться лицом к лицу. Это как говорить с камнем, хотя, судя по Вашим фразам, таким жёстким, сухим и необтёсанным, от камня Вы недалеко ушли (извините, если Вам не понравилось моё сравнение!). 
А неужели Вы думаете, что МНЕ понравились Ваши суждения???
То, что Вы прочли в "контакте", что ж Вы нашли там плохого или противозаконного? Яночка - это чистейшей души человек и ею я горжусь! У неё золотое и чуткое сердце! Она каждый день посещает свою маму, кормит её, приносит ей нужные лекарства, общается с нею. Она, также, каждый день посещает и других заключённых европейцев, принося им пищу и выполняет их какие-то поручения. Общается с адвокатами и делает всё возможное, чтобы облегчить жизнь людям. Но всё это занимает до 10 часов её времени. Остаётся ещё где-то 14 часов свободного времени, верно? Так вот. 
она не дикая, а общительная девушка. К тому же, она - певица и классная певица. Из-за поездки в Непал, она приостановила проект - запись диска...
Никто ведь не ожидал, что Ирину обвинят и осудят! Ведь адвокат нас заверял, что она ни в чём невиновна и её освободят! Но, всё произошло против воли Бога и справедливости!!! Вот мы и подали на апелляцию и ждём следующего суда. И, как Вы понимаете, кто-то в тюрьме, а остальные - слава Богу - на свободе. Так надо жить и здравствовать - пока Вы на свободе!
Ибо жизнь полна сюрпризов, как видим по ситуации Ирины. 
Что касается Вэб-страницы самой Ирины. Ну и что ж Вы, Ориент, там нашли противозаконного? Она предлагала учиться. Там нет призывов к убийству или к насилию, не так ли? 
А моя тема: просьба о помощи! И, среди миллионов людей, к счастью, нашлись единицы, но всё же есть Добрые люди, которые помогают, чем могут!!! 
СПАСИБО ИМ! и ДАЙ БОГ ИМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!
А, помогая другим, Вы помогаете себе! 
И, моя тема - конкретная, а не полемическая на тему поведения и поступков.
Здесь конкретный несчастный случай: при полном физическом отсутствии на месте преступления моей дочери, её обвиняют в убийстве девушки!
Вот в чём вопрос, а уж не в том, кто и чем занимается в свободное время!
А Вы превращаетесь в навозных жуков и накатываете клубочек из дерьма.
Лучше посмотрите на себя со стороны критически, чужими глазами, может и в Вас есть то, что не нравится другим людям? 
Будьте справедливы не только к другим, но и к себе тоже.
И не бросайте камни в чужой огород. Если Вам не понравилось моё письмо, так прочувствуйте в нём мою боль. Вы ещё молодые и у Вас, если ещё нет, так будут дети. И если Вы будете слышать или читать что-то подобное в их адрес, ка читаю я, мать, то я уверена, что Вам это не понравится.
Прежде, чем подливать масла в огонь, подумайте о себе, а не охватит ли это пламя и Вас!!!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Вот тоже интересная ссылка - http://gurudevi.org


А сайт "гурудэви" распространяет вирус, однако.

----------


## Этэйла

Уважаемая Екатерина Николаевна, я не хотела Обидеть Вас и Вашу внучку, конечно каждый человек, в сложившейся ситуации волен поступать как нравится, и никто не вправе его осуждать. Возможно на творческих личностей подобным образом действуют переживания, что подталкивают к творчесву(записание диска)...каждый переживает по разному.
Вы многим напоминаете про карму, особенно подобными выражениями:" Вы превращаетесь в навозных жуков и накатываете клубочек из дерьма", тоже было интересно прочесть на стене Яны ее мысли о карме...
http://www.trud.ru/issue/article.php...120101&from=20
прчтя коментарии, хочу задать вопрос, по прошествии какого времени прибывания в тюрьме была сделано фото на этой странице?
почему то часто путаете числа улета вашей внучки в Непал, то с феврала она там, то 26 марта вылетает?

----------


## Екатерина 59

> (записание диска)...ЭТО работа!!! Она певица!
> И, если бы записала, значит можно было бы надеяться на деньги, которые нам очень нужны! Запись планировалась давно и было много репетиций...
> 
> http://www.trud.ru/issue/article.php...120101&from=20
> прчтя коментарии, хочу задать вопрос, по прошествии какого времени прибывания в тюрьме была сделано фото на этой странице? 
> 
> Фото Ирины сделала Карен из Европы, она упросила стражников, пронесла фотокамеру, покрыли лаком ногти Ирочке и сделали это фото!
> Что ещё??? 
> Вас тоже интересуют длинные ногти?! Так сядьте рядом с нею и у Вас такие станут и не мотайте мне нервы Вашими вопросами, договорились? 
> ...


Деточка, так как я "живу" в этой ситуации каждый божий день и месяц, то я даже не обратила внимания (это ж не показания перепутать), какого же числа улетела Яночка... А для Вас это имеет значение? Или Вам кажется, что Вы этим нам помогаете?

----------


## Kushi

"Назвался груздем - полезай в кузов!" - это русская народная поговорка.
Увы, она отражает ситуацию  в целом. Имея смелость называть себя Тарой, Девой Марией и тд, нужно иметь смелость принимать последствия таких действий.

А по делу вот что :Cool:  : Непал страна полностью коррумпированная. Никакое посольство и "высокие чины" не смогут помочь девушке выйти из тюрьмы. Большие люди это хорошо, но пока они не начнут давать денежных премий судьям и семье убитой дело не сдвинется. Справедливость там измеряется только количеством нулей на купюрах. Особенно когда речь идет об иностранцах, богатых по определению, и тем более, что дело получило такую огласку и материально заинтересованых стало больше.  Если бы в самом начале процесса были бы сделаны правильные вложения, то Ирина сейчас была бы дома.

Мой совет Екатерине  - хороший адвокате. Хороший не в смысле громких слов справедливости, а в смысле что, он знает кому и сколько давать. 

 Также существует штраф, который она должна выплатить за многолетние прибывание без визы. Это большая сумма ТК счет идет на годы.
Основная проблема Екатерины и Яны - это поиск спонсора, адвоката и человека, который  станет их администратором в Непале - у которого есть голова на плечах,что бы не потратить все в пустую.
Все рассуждения на тему - суд решил, доказательства и тд, - это никуда не годится. Какие доказательства монахов? Когда 70% монахов беженцы из Тибета и живут без документов вообще. Их доказательства не имеют юридической силы...
В непальской тюрьме кстати все тоже на платной основе. Можно иметь и интернет и все, что угодно, была бы возможность платить администрации. Медицина в Непале платная вся и в тюрьме заботиться о заключенных государство не обязано.

----------


## Светлана

Что меня возмутило больше всего: в материалах по делу фигурирует "клятвенное заявление" (да-да, так и написано: клятвенное) матери Руку (так звали убитую),  о том, что когда она пришла в дом Ирины, разыскивая свою дочь, то соседи сказали, что ее дочь убита Палаткиным, Ириной и еще одной женщиной. "Поэтому", делает вывод мать, "я уверена, что дочь убита именно ими".  В самом деле, зачем думать, на каком основании делают данное заявление соседи? раз соседи так считают, значит, так и есть. 
И что самое возмутительное, в заключении решения суда цитируются все эти АБСУРДНЫЕ обвинения, на основании чего (и еще чего-то, все не прочитала) Ирину приговариают к пожизненному заключению. но ведь даже цитировать в решении суда "соседи сказали, что убил тот-то", при этом даже  не уточняя, видели ли соседи убийцу и при каких обстоятельствах - это БРЕД. Действительно, выглядит так, что дело сфабриковано. Я желаю Ирине стойкостии чтобы ее оправдали. 
Да, что ни говори, а Непал хоть и страна с богатой духовной культурой, но в правовом плане они просто на варварском уровне. Теперь даже как-то страшно там будет находиться.

----------


## dongen

не питайте иллюзий по поводу судов в России и других стран СНГ., да и множества других стран. Беспредела полно. Везёт тому, кто не сталкивался

----------


## Kushi

ИМХО: Убивать Руку непальцы бы не стали -это бессмысленно - проку от нее никакого. Хотели бы Ирину ограбить, так с Рукой бы договорились за небольшую премию или дали бы ей кирпичом по голове и оставили в доме -кому какое дело!? Однако в Непале насилие не развито, бесплатное по крайней мере. И у всех есть родственники, и страна маленькая.
 Я исключаю, что девушку убили местные. 
А вот вокруг Ирины сомнительных русских и иностранцев крутилось много, любителей расширить сознание не только одной медитацией... Ира тоже человек мягко говоря со странностями.
Искать в этом деле правду дело пустое. Любой мог обдолбаться и убить.Или неподелить с Ирой что-либо и ее подставить.
 Хотя подставить ее можно было бы без жерт, а просто потому что она живет без визы, и участь ее была бы не менее печальна, чем сейчас.


  Но маму жалко и можно понять, и посочувствовать. В здравом Ира уме ли, убила или нет? - Екатерине хочется вернуть ее домой.

Очень жалаю им, что бы дочка Яна, находясь в Непале не брала с Ирины пример.

----------


## Kushi

> Что меня возмутило больше всего: в материалах по делу фигурирует "клятвенное заявление" (да-да, так и написано: клятвенное) матери Руку (так звали убитую),  о том, что когда она пришла в дом Ирины, разыскивая свою дочь, то соседи сказали, что ее дочь убита Палаткиным, Ириной и еще одной женщиной. "Поэтому", делает вывод мать, "я уверена, что дочь убита именно ими".  В самом деле, зачем думать, на каком основании делают данное заявление соседи? раз соседи так считают, значит, так и есть. 
> И что самое возмутительное, в заключении решения суда цитируются все эти АБСУРДНЫЕ обвинения, на основании чего (и еще чего-то, все не прочитала) Ирину приговариают к пожизненному заключению. но ведь даже цитировать в решении суда "соседи сказали, что убил тот-то", при этом даже  не уточняя, видели ли соседи убийцу и при каких обстоятельствах - это БРЕД. Действительно, выглядит так, что дело сфабриковано. Я желаю Ирине стойкостии чтобы ее оправдали. 
> Да, что ни говори, а Непал хоть и страна с богатой духовной культурой, но в правовом плане они просто на варварском уровне. Теперь даже как-то страшно там будет находиться.


Вот уж не удивляет нисколько ! В такой ситуации подозреваемые  выплачивают сразу семье убитой компенсацию на похороны и тд, до суда дело не доходит. Это между непальцами так принято. Мама Руку человек бедный скорее всего, дочку ее убили, доказать сама она ничего не может тк опять же бедная. Уговорила соседей, что бы свидетельствовали, а она потом с ними поделится.  Никто и не думал, что эти иностранцы такие тупоголовые и доведут дело до суда. А мать Руку в любом случае пострадавшая и ей нечего терять.У соседей есть документы, они коренные жители Непала, в отличии от монахов тибетских - Кому же суд поверит?

 И Лотосы растут в грязи ! Это про Непал и Индию.
 Но в Азии лучше не баловаться и не расстраивать соседей :Smilie:  особенно.

----------


## Екатерина 59

> ИМХО: Убивать Руку непальцы бы не стали -.......
>  Я исключаю, что девушку убили местные. 
> *Честно говоря: я не исключаю.*  Девушка Руку - была очень честная и служила верно Ирине, ведь Ирина учила её владеть компьютером, давала ей знания. Девушка росла в большой семье и не могла себе позволить учиться, а тут, вдруг - добродетель - русская женщина! 
>   Но маму жалко и можно понять, и посочувствовать. В здравом Ира уме ли, убила или нет? - Екатерине хочется вернуть ее домой.
> 
> Очень желаю им, что бы дочка Яна, находясь в Непале не брала с Ирины пример.


Смотря о каком примере Вы говорите: о доброте ли и заботе о людях, так это у нас в крови. О чёт-то другом, чего не зная я, как мама, то не знаю. Но, беседуя с моей Яночкой, я верю, что она не захочет жить без Катюши, т.е. без меня. Она меня любит.

----------


## Буль

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!  :Kiss:

----------


## Екатерина 59

ИРИНА  РУДЫХ   на свободе!!!  Справедливость восторжесвовала!!! УРА!
Спасибо всем, кто нас поддерживал и помогал, и сопереживал. И, кто вместе с нами верил в справедливость! Кто хочет высказать собственные личные поздравления, пишите на: katrina_shamak@mail.ru или звоните : (863)2200005 Спасибо всем!!!

----------


## Спокойный

Почём обошлось?

----------


## Ондрий

Поздравляю!

Кичман - всегда плохо! Постарайтесь туда больше не попадать...

----------


## PampKin Head

А кто девушку то убил и расчленил?

----------


## Екатерина 59

ИРИНА РУДЫХ на свободе!!! Справедливость восторжесвовала!!! УРА!
Спасибо всем, кто нас поддерживал и помогал, и сопереживал. И, кто вместе с нами верил в справедливость! Кто хочет высказать собственные личные поздравления, пишите на: katrina_shamak@mail.ru или звоните : (863)2200005 Спасибо всем!

----------


## Спокойный

Нет, что, правда, что-ли, восторжествовала именно СПРАВЕДЛИВОСТЬ?
Прям даже не верится.
Напишите, как такое чудо случилось, что денег не пришлось платить?

----------


## Этэйла

Здорово все что так благополучно закончилось, надеюсь хороший конец в СМИ так же сможем прочесть, как и плохое начало, не припомну , газета Труд или какая там об этом писала...
Хотелось бы конечно и фотографии увидеть возвращения..
Заметила, когда беда, все ей деляться, люди сопереживают, а вот радостными моментами, деляться очень мало, а жаль  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

поздравляю!

----------


## Вова Л.

Поздравляю! А можно подробности?

----------


## Zom

Поздравляю -) !
(можно и без подробностей-)

----------


## Этэйла

Здесь фотки последние часы в тюрьме http://vkontakte.ru/photos.php?act=s...8636_114166977
Удачи с решением вопроса относительно визы и паспорта.

----------


## Екатерина 59

*СПЕЦИАЛЬНО ДЛЯ ТЕХ, кто не читал газет или не смотрел ТВ,
привожу лишь некоторые статьи.*
English:
http://www.kantipuronline.com/kolnews.php?&nid=96768
Russian:
http://www.trud.ru/issue/article.php?id=200801250120101
http://rokf.ru/forum/read.php?1,103086,103086
http://www.trud.ru/issue/article.php?id=200804040600801

----------


## Екатерина 59

Большое спасибо Модератору за удаление невежливых высказываний участников форума. Это каждый раз добавляло мне ещё не остывшей крови на раненом сердце матери! Ведь Ирина-то уже освобождена, но пока ещё не приехала. Вот-вот я жду!... и жду... Дай Бог дождаться. Я уже совсем разхворалась от этих переживаний в течение такого долгого времени. Спасибо Вам за понимание! Будьте счастливы!!!!!!

----------


## Светлана

Уважаемая Екатерина, не обращайте на них внимания. Людям скучно просто, обсудить нечего  :Smilie: 
Я вас еще раз поздравляю, я желаю вам, чтобы в будущем у вас все было хорошо, чтобы никогда такая ситуация не повторилась, пусть вам и вашей семье всегда сопутстсвует успех и все будет благоприятно. 
кстати, на всякий случай, не могли бы вы написать, давали ли взятку все-таки или нет? думаю, это будет полезно знгать другим людям, как выходить из подобных ситуаций, если кто-то, не дай бог, в нее попадет в будущем. Чего лично я не исключаю.

----------


## Galina

*В Непале отменен 20-летний приговор двум россиянам, обвиненным в убийстве*

Апелляционный суд Непала отменил обвинительный приговор в отношении двух граждан России, осужденных на 20 лет тюремного заключения по обвинению в убийстве непальской девушки, сообщил в среду МИД РФ. 

В сообщении отмечается, что Антон Палаткин и Ирина Рудых были задержаны правоохранительными органами Непала в начале августа 2006 года по подозрению в причастности к убийству местной жительницы. А 23 декабря 2007 года, несмотря на отсутствие улик против россиян, суд признал их виновными в убийстве и приговорил к 21 году лишения свободы, говорится в сообщении, размещенном 2 июля на сайте министерства. 

По его данным, адвокатами была подготовлена и подана соответствующая апелляция в вышестоящую судебную инстанцию, и 26 июня 2008 года Апелляционный суд Непала, "рассмотрев и приняв во внимание аргументы адвокатов российской стороны, признал обвинение в адрес российских граждан необоснованным и отменил приговор районного суда". . .

http://www.newsru.com/world/02jul2008/rudyh.html

----------


## Этэйла

Galina, сколько по времени Ирина уже провела в тюрьме, ее оправдали, почему не возможно этот "ошибочный" срок списать за просроченную визу перед их государством?
Почему опять надо платить деньги за нее(просроченную визу), и не понятно, что произошло с паспортом.

----------


## Kushi

Потому, что Ирина еще задолго до тюрьмы много лет жила без визы. 
Если бы на момент ее попадания в тюрьму у нее была бы виза, то суд бы написал письмо в департамент по туризму и ее время нахождение в тюрьме шло бы по не туристической визе и еще как нибудь. А так она все годы находилась в Непале не легально и по законам должна заплатить штраф за просроченную визу. Пока она не заплатит она не может выехать из страны, если же у нее нет возможности заплатить штраф, то она должна опять сидеть в тюрьме и ждать приговора суда, какие санкции суд, департамент по туризму, и возможно министерство иностранных дел решат применить в ее ситуации.

----------


## Екатерина 59

Друзья, 4-го июля 08г., в 9.30 утра, в аэропорт Шереметьево-2, прилетает Ирина со своей дочей Яночкой!. Я, мама Ирочки, тоже прилечу из Ростова, чтобы встретиться с моими любимыми девочками, доченькой и внученькой! Всех верных и добрых друзей я была бы рада видеть на этой долгожданной встрече! Приходите, приезжайте, порадуемся вместе! До скорого!!! С уважением и благодарностью ко всем Вам, наши друзья!!!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

По радио России и Маяку сказали что виза у неё была подделка, но дипломаты подсуетились и уговорили снять тока штраф.

----------


## Екатерина 59

> По радио России и Маяку сказали что виза у неё была подделка, но дипломаты подсуетились и уговорили снять тока штраф.


В России тоже много аферистов, готовых "помочь" без очереди, оформить документы. Вот так "помогли" и Ирочке - за 500 долларов! Она ему заплатила в одном из офисов и через полчаса тот вернул ей паспорт с проставленной визой. Кто ж знал, что он - аферист.

----------


## Этэйла

Екатерина Николаевна поберегите свое сердце, и попробуте все же справляться с эмоциями.....
Желаю  всей Вашей семье скорейшего просветления!!!

----------


## Этэйла

простите не смогла удержаться это просто что-то с чем-то :-) http://vkontakte.ru/id17570317

----------


## Екатерина 59

Купите журнал: Star Hit. Ещё поудивляйтесь.:-)

----------


## Этэйла

> Купите журнал: Star Hit. Ещё поудивляйтесь.:-)


Да голову лечить надо, а не другим ее засорять лже воззрениями относительно Мироздания, я в шоке, что Ирина себя еще и психотерапевтом называет, да это просто жесть....

рекламирует себя как:	Гуру Ма - духовный наставник, учитель йоги, психотерапевт, консультант по личностному преобразованию, тренер по восточным массажам и энергетическим искусствам

видно на своих ошибках не чему не научилась и продолжает людям мозги "колечить"....

А по телевидению и в печатной продукции любят показывать и писать про .......нет слов, лишь бы рейтинг и продавалось.... :Frown: 

Очень грусно что выводы не сделали.

Удачи!
и скорейшого ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ всей Вашей семье!

----------

